# The Forgotten Skull Cake...



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

This is what happens when you forget about a Chocolate Skull cake in the corner in an air tight cake holder. Made for Halloween, remembered at Thanksgiving.










I call it Nature's Autumn Microbial Art Deco Skull


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

This would so happen to me!!!! Looks, um.... not delicious, but deliciously terrifying! Glad you found it at Thanksgiving instead of Christmas


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

That is kinda awesome...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ewwwww....never seen mold in those colors before! Imagine what is in that cake mix and what it does to your body...LOL! Love the pic tho'


----------



## Vilessence (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks over Empty_W shoulder ,Hey you going to eat that? I think its ready. And they say its what's on the inside that counts.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it's kind of pretty, in a deadly sort of way. Great colors for Thanksgiving!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Did you eat it? Hate to see chocolate cake go to waste.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Aw heck - that "other holiday" is almost upon us. Give as a gift - Looks like a "Fruit Cake" to me and will probably taste about the same.


----------

